# 2007 Merlins



## separated shoulder (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone know when Merlin will put out a 2007 catlog?


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Avalible on-line www.merlinbike.com


----------



## separated shoulder (Jan 10, 2007)

Hmmm can't find the 07 catalog on the site. Am I looking at the 07 models as I browse the site?


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

separated shoulder said:


> Hmmm can't find the 07 catalog on the site. Am I looking at the 07 models as I browse the site?


 The Merlin website has been in limbo for several months. Litespeed/Merlin are having many financial issues and have cut back on their models. I wouldnt buy a bike from a company that is too lazy or poor to even take the time to update their website.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*07 Merlin bikes*

The bikes you see on the Merlin site are the current models. Our web site has been updated on current modles for some time. We have moved away from model years, so the bikes listed will always be the current model year. The website will be getting a face lift soon as we are playing with a new look. If you want a catalog you can request one by phone at 888 .563.7546 or by email [email protected] or through the site www.merlinbike.com Merlin is by no means in any sort of trouble, a quick call to us or to one of our fine retailers will confirm this. 

Thank you 

David


----------



## cheekybondi (Nov 2, 2006)

toyota said:


> The Merlin website has been in limbo for several months. Litespeed/Merlin are having many financial issues and have cut back on their models. I wouldnt buy a bike from a company that is too lazy or poor to even take the time to update their website.


Toyota.... I still can't believe you are carrying on about the website. get over it pal....

I have a Merlin Magia which I love and believe it or not, it's performance isn't affected in the slightest by the Merlin website.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

That custom engraved Cyrene was a absolute beautiful bike on their site that was linked in a post here. What the ^%&(! I would not know whether to ride it or love it!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

cheekybondi said:


> Toyota.... I still can't believe you are carrying on about the website. get over it pal....
> 
> I have a Merlin Magia which I love and believe it or not, it's performance isn't affected in the slightest by the Merlin website.


I got a Lunaris. Its performance hasn't been affected either. I'm still waiting to see though.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

DavidC said:


> The bikes you see on the Merlin site are the current models. Our web site has been updated on current modles for some time. We have moved away from model years, so the bikes listed will always be the current model year. The website will be getting a face lift soon as we are playing with a new look. If you want a catalog you can request one by phone at 888 .563.7546 or by email [email protected] or through the site www.merlinbike.com Merlin is by no means in any sort of trouble, a quick call to us or to one of our fine retailers will confirm this.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> David


David,

I concur, I think that's a smart move. However, you might want to take a look at the catalog address. When you navigate the site, it clearly says 2006 in the address bar. For someone looking for the most recent models, I can see how they would assume they are looking at old stuff. Just a thought...

Example:

http://www.merlinbike.com/2006/classic/


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

I see how this could be confusing. I will see what we can do. On a good note about the site, we will have new Jerseys and Bibs up this week 

David


----------

